# Help with Craftsman 16"



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey folks, I was given a Craftsman model 113.236110 16" scroll saw years ago from family of deceased friend along with several other tools. Anyway I have never used it and was going to give it to a friend of mine that wanted one. I cleaned it up pretty well and bought new blades for it, and had to find a new blade guard for it off of eBay as one "tooth" on the top guard was broken off.

I follow the directions with putting the blade in and turning the tension knob one full turn, but every time I power the saw on the blade just pops right off. I have tried different tensions and same result. Here is a short video;
https://photos.app.goo.gl/e762iZhzGSvg6dLt5

Any idea what is going on?
Thanks
Robert Opalko


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

I would suspect that the spring (part #50) is either broken or has popped out of position. I'd start there.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Great, thank you! I am going to check it first thing tomorrow.
Cheers



> I would suspect that the spring (part #50) is either broken or has popped out of position. I d start there.
> 
> - wichman3


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

When you pluck the blade like a guitar string after turning the tightening nob at the back, does it make a pretty pitched noise? I had that or a nearly identical version and I pretty much had to turn the tightening knob as far as I could turn it by hand. It should be very tight. Does it do the same thing when you mount the blade in the sideways position?

The blade holder looks slightly different than I remember but it is hard to tell from the dark video but and I sold the saw several years ago. Can you post a close up of it.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

I have checked the spring and it is intact and in correct place.

I have tightened the tension knob until the blade "pings" but the blade pops out anyway.

May be time to put this one in the round file and buy something from HF…



> When you pluck the blade like a guitar string after turning the tightening nob at the back, does it make a pretty pitched noise? I had that or a nearly identical version and I pretty much had to turn the tightening knob as far as I could turn it by hand. It should be very tight. Does it do the same thing when you mount the blade in the sideways position?
> 
> The blade holder looks slightly different than I remember but it is hard to tell from the dark video but and I sold the saw several years ago. Can you post a close up of it.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe the holder is bent or something.

Mine did not have a problem holding the blade. The reason I sold mine was that it had one speed, warp factor 4, I think. Make sure that the new one you get has variable speed control.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, warp factor 4 is about right - variable speed sounds like a good idea.



> Maybe the holder is bent or something.
> 
> Mine did not have a problem holding the blade. The reason I sold mine was that it had one speed, warp factor 4, I think. Make sure that the new one you get has variable speed control.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Was it working when you received it? It may have not worked for years and troubleshooting someone else's problem can be very frustrating.


----------

